# Epic Day In the Ten Thousand Islands



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Fished Saturday out of Chokoloskee. We launched at OR at first light, sunrise at 6:37 a.m. Low tide was at 9:46 a.m. so we had a few hours of falling water to fish before the tide change. Full moon on the 19th, so I was a little anxious about the prospects for the day as the overnight was clear. Weatherman predicted scattered rain and winds from S/SE. It was 66 degrees in the morning as we launched, so the jackets came out of the hatch. Turned out to be a beautiful day. We fished within 10 miles of Chokoloskee for most of the day, casting live shrimp on jig heads, GULP! shrimp on jig heads, soft plastic jerk shads and paddle tails, and hard baits. This turned out to be one of the best days in a long while, with best guess 100 fish brought to the boat. Dink size snook plus 3 slot size (including a just short of 30" fish caught early in the morning), numerous smaller reds and a few slot size reds, several trout, a mixture of jacks, mangrove snapper (including 2 real nice ones that came home for tocos!), 3 whiting (which is unusual for this time of year), and several other species. Last catch of the day was a 22" triple tail that also got invited home for dinner. I seldom do really well on the days around the full moon. So, the only explanation I have is perhaps the fish felt the pressure from a tropical storm that is well offshore and were feeding hard before the storm. Otherwise, who knows? Regardless, it was an epic day! Here are a few pictures from the day.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Well done Db


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your great day!


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

Way to go Dave!!


----------

